# Ambulance Safety Paint Pattern



## MMiz (Nov 25, 2007)

I just noticed that the local public EMS service has the back of their rigs painted in a reflective safety yellow/blue stripe pattern.  I can only assume that it's safer, but I haven't seen it before.  Is it common anywhere else?  Anyone have any articles in JEMS regarding improved visibility safety?


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.wakegov.com/NR/rdonlyres/5E00C07F-33C2-44C0-8390-ABF869043EB7/0/ReflectiveVs3.pdf

This was a Sept 2007 article in jems about that very topic. We are currently designing our next purchase, and our medical director specifically told us to change our paint scheme and add the rear chevrons.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 25, 2007)

It's much more common in Europe than the USA.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambulance#Appearance_and_markings


----------



## MMiz (Nov 25, 2007)

EMT007 said:


> http://www.wakegov.com/NR/rdonlyres/5E00C07F-33C2-44C0-8390-ABF869043EB7/0/ReflectiveVs3.pdf
> 
> This was a Sept 2007 article in jems about that very topic. We are currently designing our next purchase, and our medical director specifically told us to change our paint scheme and add the rear chevrons.


Awesome document, thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 25, 2007)

I wished we had chevron type reflective strips. Of course, I was met with resistance from old die hards, and administration. My belief is that I much rather be seen than to be felt. 

We have reflective striping now, but I have found that repetitive washing appears to strip the reflective part fast. I wish that most of the "belt" line was reflective like school bus reflect part appears. I have yet seen that type of reflective wear down. 

R/r 911


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I wished we had chevron type reflective strips. Of course, I was met with resistance from old die hards, and administration. My belief is that I much rather be seen than to be felt.
> 
> We have reflective striping now, but I have found that repetitive washing appears to strip the reflective part fast. I wish that most of the "belt" line was reflective like school bus reflect part appears. I have yet seen that type of reflective wear down.
> 
> R/r 911



What brand of striping do you use, Ridryder? I'm new to this type of ambulance design, so it would be nice to know what to stay away from (especially since we wash our rigs all the time haha) and what to look into.


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 27, 2007)

All our ambulances in this country (New Zealand) have 
reflective safety patterns on them. 
Re my Avatar. The reflective tape design is along the sides,
front and back.
They are stuck on, but don't pose a problem when washing the ambulance.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## medicdan (Nov 28, 2007)

As well, here in Israel there is red/white reflective chevron-style tape on the back of most of our ambulances. Most cars/vehicles have this obnoxious tape on the back...
I do know that it is manufactured by 3M, and there is a model #, but it should be pretty easy to find...


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

There was an article recently (past 6 months) in JEMS about this. I will look at them and edit this later.

I have seen a few. In my area only 2 services use them, but are gaining popularity because they apparently really do increase visibility, and therefore safety. I personally think they look stupid, but I would choose stupid over alive on most days of the week.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

There was an article recently (past 6 months) in JEMS about this. I will look at them and edit this later.

I have seen a few. In my area only 2 services use them, but are gaining popularity because they apparently really do increase visibility, and therefore safety. I personally think they look stupid, but I would choose stupid over alive on most days of the week.


----------



## Markhk (Dec 25, 2007)

What I'm surprised about is that the NFPA only requires the pattern on the rear of the vehicle. If the truck, engine or rig is positioned to "block" traffic as a safety buffer, I would think that the sides of the vehicles should also have some sort of safety pattern. 

I've also met a lot of resistance among EMTs, Paramedics and Firefighters who are unwilling to put on safety reflective vests while on scene, saying it makes them feel "stupid". (I still am shocked that firefighters can wear BLACK turnouts with a small amount of reflective trim around their ankles, wrists and waist and call that reflective PPE.)  I find it bizarre that there is so much machismo when it comes to roadway safety when being seen can save your life.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2007)

Our squad's newest vehicle has such markings. It is VERY visible. The rear has the chevrons downs both sides and on 1/3 of the doors. All of our normal Omaha Orange side striping is done in Reflexite, although it isn't a perfect match for our standard Omaha Orange.

The vehicle has taken some "getting used to" but we aren't the only service that has gone with chevrons on our ambulances. We are talking about getting chevrons on our other first-out truck, and there is also a rumor circulating that the PA DOH will start requiring chevrons on new ambulances in the future.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 21, 2008)

I wish we could have reflective like that. Our vehicles are more seen as "riding billboards" for advertising.

I can remember when I started, our ambulances had their rear windows removed   'cause of branding issues.


----------



## keith10247 (Apr 1, 2008)

From what it looks like, this will likely soon become an NFPA requirement.  Here is part of the proposal by the Technical Committee on FD Apparatus.

15.9.3.1 A retroreflective stripe(s) shall be affixed to at at least 50 percent of the cab and body length on each side, and at
least 25 percent of the width of the front of the apparatus.

15.9.3.1.1 The stripe or combination of stripes shall be a minimum of 4 in.
(100 mm) in total width.

15.9.3.1.2 3 A graphic design shall be permitted to replace all or part of the required striping material if the design or combination thereof covers at least the same perimeter length(s) required by 15.9.3.1 2.

15.9.3.2 At least of 50% of the rear vertical surfaces of the apparatus shall be equipped with a minimum 4 inch alternating yellow and red chevron
retroreflective striping sloping downward and away from the centerline of the
vehicle at an angle of 45 degrees.

15.9.3.3 All retroreflective material required by 15.9.3.1 and 15.9.3.2 shall
conform to the minimum requirements of ASTM D 4956, Standard
Specification for Retroreflective Sheeting for Traffic Control, Type I or better.

Our new pumper was ordered with it and a neighboring station has full blown chevrons covering 100%.  

The neighboring station also opted to change their apparatus colour to "Safety Yellow".  We call it baby crap green because it looks horrible!  Go figure that a car goes through 3 barricades and ends up rear ending their ladder truck in the middle of the interstate!


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish they would pass some sort of law requiring reflective striping on rigs, I would have no problems with the blue/yellow design....they made a law for 18wheelers to have striping on the side after accidents where the truck is stalled across the road and people don't see them till they hit them, now they have to have striping on all the trailers..I'm hoping it's not going to take multiple rear-end collisions with an ambulance to make changes.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jon said:


> Our squad's newest vehicle has such markings. It is VERY visible. The rear has the chevrons downs both sides and on 1/3 of the doors. All of our normal Omaha Orange side striping is done in Reflexite, although it isn't a perfect match for our standard Omaha Orange.
> 
> The vehicle has taken some "getting used to" but we aren't the only service that has gone with chevrons on our ambulances. We are talking about getting chevrons on our other first-out truck, and there is also a rumor circulating that the PA DOH will start requiring chevrons on new ambulances in the future.



that color would be perfect for our rigs also...I like the way that looks


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 7, 2008)

if people would merely pay attention to what they are doing(driving) and not what they shouldnt be doing(shaving, make-up, reading, blabbing on the phone etc), such extravagant measure wouldnt be necessary.

unfortunately, you cant fix stupid and it takes almost no intelligence to get a drivers license.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2008)

All of the new trucks at FM Ambulance are getting that safety pattern on the back of them. It does make the trucks stand out more, I personally like it.


----------

